# Blackhurst & Son



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

hi i'm new here so this is my first post. i'm trying to find information about a blackhurst & son pocket watch. the case seems to have been made by charles horner with chester date marks for 1887. i have found blackhurst listed as a watchmaker in warrington but thats the only information i have. i'll try and post some pics later


----------

